# My cat has a Staph infection!



## airbagit13 (Dec 7, 2010)

The culture the vet sent out just came back and it turns out my cat has a staph infection under her arm.

The medication he gave me is giving her an upset stomach, dry mouth, and no appetite so he told me to take her off of it for 2 days. 

THE PROBLEM IS THIS: My wife is pregnant and I do not know what to do, can they be in the same room together?

Thanks,

Chad G. Miami, FL


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Call your vet and ask. Chances are that your wife and baby are at no risk, but only your vet knows exactly which type of staph infection your cat has. Your vet is the one to answer your question.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

laurief said:


> Call your vet and ask. Chances are that your wife and baby are at no risk, but only your vet knows exactly which type of staph infection your cat has. Your vet is the one to answer your question.


I second this! Chances are they will be okay; the vet may say something like she shouldn't handle the cat just to be sure. Everyone has staph living on their skin anyways; it just turns into an infection when the staph enters into a cut/perforation of the skin.


----------



## airbagit13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I have a rash under my arm, both of my arms to be exact, none of my routines have changed, same clothes, same deoderant. I will be going to see the doctor tomorrow to see if it is staph. I hope it is not because if it is I don't think my wife will be keeping Zoe around anymore. 

This is terrible...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Zoe the cat?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

airbagit13 said:


> Well I have a rash under my arm, both of my arms to be exact, none of my routines have changed, same clothes, same deoderant. I will be going to see the doctor tomorrow to see if it is staph. I hope it is not because if it is I don't think my wife will be keeping Zoe around anymore.
> 
> This is terrible...


That's not the usual way it manifests, but it is possible depending on the strain. Your doctor will look at it & should make some cultures to see if it is indeed staph. That rash could just as easily be from extra stress from a pregnant wife & sick kitty. I hope you get good news! Also, if it is staph that you have, do you have a friend/family member that could keep Zoe until the infection is gone?


----------



## airbagit13 (Dec 7, 2010)

I will have to find someone to take care of her, hopefully I can send her to my brothers house, my mother is very allergic to cats. 

As far as Zoe is going, I have to take her off the pills because they are giving her dry mouth an upset stomach (she has not eaten in 2 days, she wont even eat cat treats) and she is bubbling/foaming at the mouth when I gave her her pill this morning. I checked online and it said that either the gross pill or stress could have caused the foam. It was like two big foam bubbles came out from both sides of her mouth and then she shook her head quickly launching them around the room. I thought that was strange since she has dry mouth. I lifted her up later on in the day to apply the ointment and she did it again.

The vet said to quit the pills for two days and keep applying the ointment which is an antibiotic.

My wife is very nervous and it is very understandable. Our baby girl is due any day now.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Is Zoe the cat?


That made me shoot chocolate milk out of my nose. Still LOLing.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

You can never be too sure MowMow! Lol!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a treatment your vet can use that won't make Zoe so unhappy? Sorry I don't know much about staph. I hope she is better soon. 

Sorry for double posting. My blackberry is being silly.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's true, that's why I LOLed so hard. I had an image of someone at the hospital with a newborn baby and one of the parents saying "Sorry we can't keep it honey, it might make the cat sick." 

That's about how it'd go here. If it makes Mow too unhappy, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Can you get an anti-nausea medicine for your cat too so she can take her medicine?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

airbagit13 said:


> As far as Zoe is going, I have to take her off the pills because they are giving her dry mouth an upset stomach (she has not eaten in 2 days, she wont even eat cat treats) and she is bubbling/foaming at the mouth when I gave her her pill this morning. I checked online and it said that either the gross pill or stress could have caused the foam. It was like two big foam bubbles came out from both sides of her mouth and then she shook her head quickly launching them around the room.


Are you using anything to give her the pill? Cats don't like pills (usually), so people usually put them in a Greeny's pill pocket treat. My cats got smart though and started just eating the pill pocket, but my vet showed me how to cover the pill in cheez-wiz and put it in the back of my cats' throats. They like the cheese & it helps the pill go down easier.


----------



## airbagit13 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would just put the pill in the back of her throat and she would swallow it no problem, with the greeny pill pockets she chewed on it then got the nasty chewed pill taste in her mouth. 

So I brought her to a new vet to get a second opinion and she told me that the other vet "robbed me for my money" the tests he sent out were BS she couldn't stop saying "Jesus Christ" as she was reading the tests he sent out (which all had a hefty price tag.) 

She said that the results were that she had staph but that everyone and every animal has staph it doesn't mean its an infection.

She also said that it was a simple allergy, that she could have just been bitten by a flea when she went outside to eat grass. (our neighborhood has tons of strays) Or it could have been form the new anti-shed shampoo we had washed her with a few days previous.

Apparently he was way over medicating her and the pills he prescribed were very bad for her, they had tons of side effects. Which explains her loss of appetite, dry mouth, and foaming at the mouth. The three things he prescribed cost roughly $250. 

She took her off all meds and gave me a different cream to try (which she did not charge me for) 

At least I found my new vet and she is awesome. She spent an hour and a half with my Zoe, the other vet spent 5 minutes, gave her a shot in the butt and prescribed me tons of medicine.

I just found out the my cousin brought her dog to my "old vet" and the pills he prescribed almost killed her dog, the dog was to small for the pills and her liver couldn't handle it. My cousin woke up one day and her dog was laying on her side with urine coming out of her. She brought her to a different pet hospital and they told her that her dog would have died if she didn't bring her in that day.

Crazy stuff, I payed with American Express so I may dispute the charge. I still have not decided. 

I even went to the doctor today, thank god for Avmed.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That is horrible that you had to go through that!!!!! You should report the vet.


----------



## airbagit13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah it is terrible, I may just do that. But on the plus note your cat (the Siamese) looks exactly like my cat but mine has super blue eyes! So cute!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, I'm glad you took your cat in for a second opinion!! Everything seems much better in your household now (and you don't have staph either which is a plus!)  I second Sinatra's opinion of reporting the vet; was your cousin's catastrophe recent enough that she could do the same?


----------



## airbagit13 (Dec 7, 2010)

As a courtesy I called the vet and let them know that I was going to dispute the charges, that I would pay the consultation fee since he did see her but that I was not going to pay for everything else.

He tried to explain everything but I didn't want to hear it.

Its in American Express's hands now.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

On the plus side, I'm glad you're cats doing ok and that you found a great new vet.


----------

